# The Next Step



## Bushido (May 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I hope everyone is doing well! Unfortunately.. I wasn't able to obtain an 11X Op. 40 contract as mentioned in my introduction. However, I was able to get 68W. I did in fact sign my contract & just swore in 2 days ago. It's time to get after it, and make things happen with the opportunity I've been given.

I am fairly excited & have my priority on grinding until I leave for BCT early June. 
My main concern is would I still be able to get a shot at the 75th Ranger Regiment or even volunteer for Specail Forces from this position? I understand that Special Forces will take any MOS, but not familiar with the process. My GT score was 108, but my recruiter has constantly told me that once you're in, SF recruiters will allow anyone tryout that is up for the challenge.


----------



## Bushido (May 27, 2017)

Excuse my carelessness of proof reading for spelling Special wrong the first time. Won't happen again.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 27, 2017)

Using the search button on this forum and using Google will  give you a clear answer to what you're asking.


----------



## Bushido (Aug 19, 2017)

Greetings all! I just wanted to update my current status. As of yesterday I graduated BCT as an Honor Graduate, also my platoon worked hard as well to be awarded Honor Platoon. I'm going to continue to work hard so I may get an opportunity for an Airborne Slot during AIT.
My best PT numbers are as follows -
PU:81
SU:71
2 Mi: 13:47
If there is any advice it would be greatly appreciated going into AIT. God Bless & thank you for your time all.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2017)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 19, 2017)

Bushido said:


> Greetings all! I just wanted to update my current status. As of yesterday I graduated BCT as an Honor Graduate, also my platoon worked hard as well to be awarded Honor Platoon. I'm going to continue to work hard so I may get an opportunity for an Airborne Slot during AIT.
> My best PT numbers are as follows -
> PU:81
> SU:71
> ...


Keep up the good work.


----------



## Bushido (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you very much all!


----------



## Bushido (Sep 12, 2017)

Good evening all! Just a quick status update this morning I took my Diagnostics APFT test & while balancing my focus more so towards my studies, with minimal P.T. training I did fairly well. We'll be taken off restriction this upcoming weekend so I will be able to access the gym in my free time now which is great! I plan on exceeding the 300 mark on the upcoming Record APFT, but here are my results as follows..

PU: 78
SU: 79
2 MI: 13:13 which puts me at a (296).

I will say the first portion (EMT-Phase) of 68W training is quite something else for a first time experience in the medical field, but I will keep on pushing to be the best Soldier I can be, MENTALLY & physically. Nonetheless if there is any advice that I could possibly take in, please feel free to let me know. I really do take it to heart.

And just to restate some personal goals, I'm hoping I'm lucky enough to get stationed at Ft. Bragg or am able to pick up an Airborne Slot while in A.I.T. This is truly a humbling experience thus far. I never thought I would be able to do the things I am doing now, but with hard work & a drive to be above average anything is possible. For those that are new & reading this stay motivated. Ask yourself how bad you want it, then you simply put in what you get out. I've come a long way & still have a long way to go, but in the future I would like to work my way up to become a Special Forces Weapons Sergeant! However for now I'm just taking it one day at a time... Thank you all, I sincerely hope everyone is doing well. I will keep everyone updated as I progress through this journey. God Bless!


----------



## Bushido (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello all, I sincerely hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to give everyone little status updated as mentioned previously. I am now EMT Certified and have roughly about 5 weeks of training left. It has been most definitely a humbling experience. There is much knowledge to be absorbed while spending my time here at Fort Sam Houston learning the craft behind what it takes to be a Combat Medic.
I also have orders to report to the 101st upon completion of the 68W course. Along with that being said I concluded my Record APFT with a score of 297. However, there is still much work to be done physically and mentally in order to become the best Soldier I can be. That is all for now, until then everyone! Best wishes and God Bless!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 5, 2017)

Bushido said:


> Hello all, I sincerely hope everyone is doing well. I just wanted to give everyone little status updated as mentioned previously. I am now EMT Certified and have roughly about 5 weeks of training left. It has been most definitely a humbling experience. There is much knowledge to be absorbed while spending my time here at Fort Sam Houston learning the craft behind what it takes to be a Combat Medic.
> I also have orders to report to the 101st upon completion of the 68W course. Along with that being said I concluded my Record APFT with a score of 297. However, there is still much work to be done physically and mentally in order to become the best Soldier I can be. That is all for now, until then everyone! Best wishes and God Bless!



Very good! Now, drive on and get the job done....


----------



## Bushido (Dec 9, 2017)

Good evening everyone! I hope everyone has been sincerely doing well. Today I just arrived back from my 2 week FTX. I am very excited as I have fulfilled all graduation requirements, and will be graduating the 15th of December as a 68W. There is still much work to do in pursuing my goals, as graduating this course is only the beginning of my journey. HBL will be nice to enjoy before the real work begins at the 101st, where I will be reporting to for my first duty station in the upcoming new year. From there I want to be the best Jr. Enlisted Soldier I can be day in and out. With that work ethic I will strive to achieve the goals I have set forth. God Bless everyone, and happy holidays!


----------



## Bushido (Apr 23, 2018)

Good afternoon all, I pray that everyone is doing well. Here is just an update on my progress in the Army so far:
Shortly after reporting to my unit I was sent on a JRTC rotation down in Fort Polk for a month, and recently just came back about 3 weeks ago. Briefly after that I had a record PT test on short notice after just getting back from the field. Not the best scores, but I was given little time to prepare. However no excuses, the results are as followed.
PU: 82
SU: 78
2 Mi. 14:52 - Resulting in an overall score of 274. 

As of today I bring great news being that I am able to cross off another goal from my list. Which was being able to raise my GT Score to the requirement needed in order to become eligible for Special Forces (108 to 110). After getting back from the field my command was supportive in allowing me to enroll in a course that allowed you to retake the ASVAB (AFCT once in service). 
Now I'm looking at potentially being promoted to PFC w/ waiver if my command has any. It's a small milestone to me, but a big relief off of my chest.
I will also be attending Air Assault School next week. 

Furthermore, now since I'm not caught up in the books studying and doing homework anymore I will be continuing to work on myself so I can be successful at SFAS. I have already finished reading up on "Get Selected" by Major Joe Martin & MSG Rex Dodson, and recently purchased a Land Nav book guide to educate myself since that is my weakness. Along with that I will be starting the 14 Week THOR3 SFAS Preparation Program. If their is any advice or guidance from anyone that I could receive in for preparing for Selection, I would greatly appreciate it. God Bless everyone!


----------



## DZ (Apr 23, 2018)

Bushido said:


> If their is any advice or guidance from anyone that I could receive in for preparing for Selection, I would greatly appreciate it. God Bless everyone!



-Ruck a lot beforehand
-Show up in good shape
-Don't be last, lost, late, or light
-Don't quit

That's all the advice you need. Seriously, don't over think it.


----------



## Border (Apr 23, 2018)

Just found your thread, i find it quite interesting considering i will be leaving for Ft. Sill in 29 days for 69W opt4. 

If i may ask.. why do you feel that you did not get an airborne slot and/or RASP slot. During your time at Ft. Sam, i am planning on getting picked up for RASP sometime in my pipeline. I have the proper GT score/APFT to stand out, did you see others getting picked up? And if so what were they doing that you were not. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bushido (Apr 24, 2018)

Airborne slots were hard to come by in the Company that I was in. It was one of the first things I inquired about when I first got to Ft. Sam, I graduated in the top of my class getting recognized for APFT Excellence, still left without a slot. However, I was informed that some Company's got lucky whenever it came to receiving Airborne slots. Whatever Big Army deals you is what you get under TRADOC, and unfortunately when I went through we didn't get the lucky hand. Fortunate enough with your situation, you will be coming with it on a contract.

On a different note.. The RASP slot on the other hand is very much possible. I went to a Ranger Briefing whenever we were notified about the opportunity to attend. I simply just wasn't interested in becoming a Ranger Medic. The opportunity is there though. Just be a squared away Soldier, stay out of trouble, don't fail out, and be a PT stud.


----------



## Bushido (Apr 24, 2018)

Without a slot*, my apologies.  
<mod edit> fixed for you. -Rah-

And duly noted, thank you DeadZeppelin.


----------

